# Hi everyone.



## Kenpoguy (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey all how doo? I have a suggestion with a funny story that may help . I'm 28 and have had IBS my whole life. Go to the diarrhea discussion board and read my post there. Just some advice.Later


----------

